# How do I check my D5100 actuations?



## markj

How does one check the actuations of a d5100?


----------



## xj0hnx

Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com


----------



## 480sparky

Opanda exif viewer.


----------



## jriepe

Here's another one.  http://www.shutteractuations.com/


Jerry


----------



## KmH

480sparky said:


> Opanda exif viewer.


----------



## vandenking

myshuttercount.com, for some reason, its the only one I have gotten to work correctly.


----------



## hartz

Take a photo.
Copy it to your computer.
Look at the Exif data using your favourite tool.

I use Gwenview to view the Exif data and on my D5100 photos I see three "values" named "Shutter count", "Shutter Count 1" and "Shutter Count 2".  I don't know why there are three different counts, but only the first have a sensible value.  Shutter Count 1 always shows 0.  Shutter Count 2 shows a different, random value on every photo.  I've long been wondering about that, actualy.


----------



## Yangpei

xj0hnx said:


> Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com



Thanks.  I didn't realize how few shutter actuations my cameras have - the D90 only recently broke 1000 actuations and I've had it since Sep 09.  Hope I use the D800 more


----------



## djacobox372

Note: it has to be a jpeg for most of these online exif viewers to work.


----------



## JohnS.

I use IrfanView. Some people claim to not it have it work for them but I haven't had problems with it :shrug:.


----------



## sportsphotographer

The latest version of Picasa shows shutter count. Although I do my editing with the big names, I use picasa to go through my shoots (gotta love a free program that doesn't require confirmation upon delete.)  

...hopefully screen shot attached..   in Picasa 3.. go to "info" (the blue icon directly over your time/date on the lower right of your monitor)   then scroll ALL the way down - shutter count is 2nd to last.


----------



## 480sparky

sportsphotographer said:


> _ trying upload of screen shot again_



Try this.


----------



## Serge

First post here, coming late to the party I acknowledge!

(Edit) False start here!

Got my answers elsewhere in the forum.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

xj0hnx said:


> Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com



5227


----------



## yelirekim

If you are a Mac User, Preview will allow you to see all of the Exif data by choosing Show Inspector under the Tools menu then clicking on the Exif tab. The image number is the sixth item from the bottom.


----------



## yelirekim

yelirekim said:


> If you are a Mac User, Preview will allow you to see all of the Exif data by choosing Show Inspector under the Tools menu then clicking on the Exif tab. The image number is the sixth item from the bottom.View attachment 98760


BTW, this was from an image shot with my D7100 but it also works with images from my D5100.


----------



## yelirekim

yelirekim said:


> If you are a Mac User, Preview will allow you to see all of the Exif data by choosing Show Inspector under the Tools menu then clicking on the Exif tab. The image number is the sixth item from the bottom.View attachment 98760


Preview will not open NEF files. It needs to be saved as a jpeg or tiff.


----------



## Forkie

Yangpei said:


> xj0hnx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I didn't realize how few shutter actuations my cameras have - the D90 only recently broke 1000 actuations and I've had it since Sep 09.  Hope I use the D800 more
Click to expand...



haha, I think I broke 2000 on my first day with the D810!


----------

